# Nu-tool



## pixy (23 Oct 2010)

In the past week while looking for a new saw ,I noticed in some ones signature on a reply this guy gave where the names of scroll saws he owned and among them was the no-tool scroll saw .I was wondering if the guys is known to anyone as I would like some details on this saw Mal


----------



## Mike M (23 Oct 2010)

I don't believe there is a saw by that name.
Checked Google and there was nothing.
FD Mike


----------



## Dodge (23 Oct 2010)

Nutool make the SS16 Scrollsaw (Or badge one :wink: )

I remember when doing some training a customer had one of these in his workshop and it worked ok.

I just looked on google and this old ebay listing appeared

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie ... 0692696820

I think that is the saw you are referring to.

Dodge


----------



## pixy (24 Oct 2010)

No that's not the one there have been a few on e bay just recently.I believe they where made in Doncaster,what I can gather it is a Grizzly clone Mal
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NU-TOOL-22-SCROLL ... 500wt_1156


----------



## Mouse (24 Oct 2010)

I have a nu-tool 6in double ended grinder and a disc/belt sander both are over 20 years old and were used almost daily for 15 years when I was a full time turner. They are as good as the day I bought them. For me they have a functional rather than a pretty build quality.


----------

